# Wrong band material?



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Problem: can't pierce can with point blank shot! Thing just dents up.

Band setup: 1" wide plum Rep Band with 9.5" resting length and 18.5" draw, or 28" from fork to anchor at full draw.

Shooting style: OTT regular

Ammo: glass per wee marble

I don't know if I need less resting length with more draw, double bands, different ammo, etc. I've included a band resistance chart for the number crunchers that might be able to help me in that regard. All I want to do is split cans in 3 shots  hahaha


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I am relatively new here myself, but I'll try to help. The pink bands...never seen them before. But if they can't pierce a can (unless your shooting at a full blown keg)...it should be pretty easy to penetrate. Heck I even shoot 1/4 steel through a little bb shooter I have (1/2" TBG) and it can easily go through a can at 10 yards.

There are many tube sets to chose from (not an expert at those) but also the exercise bands. Theraband Gold seems to be a great rubber for slingshots. If that may not be easy to get, then they sell a green Gold's Gym exercise band that also works very well and can be found at pretty much any Wal Mart.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Urban, just using regular aluminum can as the target from literally a foot away. I think these bands just don't give enough kick. I'll find a metal sphere to shoot with...if that doesn't pierce either then I'll know for sure. Might be able to borrow a chrony for actual fps as well. This band material is advertised as a non-latex alternative...that might be why it lacks snap. I'll keep reading/testing and if it won't work, on to a new material. This brand is just available to me freely in decent amounts, so I hope to stick with it.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Well what I have learned from this site is that the speed at which the rubber contracts has a lot to do with how much speed it gives an object. As an example I bought a trumark from Wal Mart. It came with the standard tube bands (don't know much about them). But one thing I did learn, they are a beast to pull at full draw! So much so it is hard to aim when my pulling arm is under a lot of stress. Well you would figure the harder the pull the more powerful it should be....but not always. I think the tubes I got have maybe at full pull expand to about 3X's the original length. Then I got some TBG and not only is it much easier to pull, they expand to about 5X the original length. And they seem to retract at a much faster rate than the tubes! So some simple test with the free app Chrono Connect and it confirmed that the TBG was shooting about 40% faster than the trumark tubes (even though the pull on the TBG is easier).

So I guess the point is, do those bands have a fast retraction rate? You can always try to double or triple them up to get more power.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah contract is what I meant by kick and snap. I will add parallel bands and see what happens with that setup. Thanks for the info! From your post and others I've seen TBG is the best go to material.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

You might try making your bands a little shorter. For a 28" draw try 5 1/2" from fork to pouch. Bands that are 9 1/2" from fork to pouch would be good for a 46 to 48 inch draw.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> You might try making your bands a little shorter. For a 28" draw try 5 1/2" from fork to pouch. Bands that are 9 1/2" from fork to pouch would be good for a 46 to 48 inch draw.


Thanks grandpa : ) I'll try that with doubles


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Get in touch with Tex-Shooter - he'll set you up with the right bands for your needs - real latex, and at the power you request.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Get in touch with Tex-Shooter - he'll set you up with the right bands for your needs - real latex, and at the power you request.


Thanks THWACK! I did consider tex's pouches when I ran a quick search for those. Didn't notice he sold bands as well, good pointer though. I just googled and can't find his bands for sale...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Macfz777 said:


> Thanks THWACK! I did consider tex's pouches when I ran a quick search for those. Didn't notice he sold bands as well, good pointer though. I just googled and can't find his bands for sale...


Find him among the VENDORS section and follow the yellow brick road. Just received three latex setups from him 2 days ago.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Didn't work on my phone is all I guess...I'll check it out on a pc later. Thanks again : )


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Macfz777 said:


> Urban, just using regular aluminum can as the target from literally a foot away. I think these bands just don't give enough kick. I'll find a metal sphere to shoot with...if that doesn't pierce either then I'll know for sure. Might be able to borrow a chrony for actual fps as well. This band material is advertised as a non-latex alternative...that might be why it lacks snap. I'll keep reading/testing and if it won't work, on to a new material. This brand is just available to me freely in decent amounts, so I hope to stick with it.


Mac - if it won't make a hole in the can, why try and make it? Plenty of vendors on the Forum sell Theraband Gold by itself or even in already "made-up bandsets"... Once you get yourself some, you will see why those on the forum all use it, or something very close.

It bewilders me why people want to try and save a few dollars on Bands/Tubes and then scratch their head and wonder why they cant get results...??? It don't cost that much! How much do you spend a Macca's? You can have a complete bandset for the price of a cheeseburger that will give you a lot less 'Heartache!' WHY go for a "non-latex'? What's wrong with "latex"?? Just because they make condoms out of the stuff is no reason to shy away from it...! Latex makes GREAT bands and Tubes.

Go give it a try! Believe the guy's on the forum. They post it up there for all the world to see...


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

What kind of cans are you shooting


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

slinger16 said:


> What kind of cans are you shooting


Regular 12 oz aluminum cans


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

DogBox said:


> Macfz777 said:
> 
> 
> > Urban, just using regular aluminum can as the target from literally a foot away. I think these bands just don't give enough kick. I'll find a metal sphere to shoot with...if that doesn't pierce either then I'll know for sure. Might be able to borrow a chrony for actual fps as well. This band material is advertised as a non-latex alternative...that might be why it lacks snap. I'll keep reading/testing and if it won't work, on to a new material. This brand is just available to me freely in decent amounts, so I hope to stick with it.
> ...


I don't eat Macca's. Non-latex was free. Nothing's wrong with latex. I will buy latex.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Latex free is great for learning and drilling the "single motion" or "active" shot.... Due to the fact that the brain and body naturally choreograph the ideal mechanics and timing for good, quick, active shooting, when the shooter is forced to create the speed and power that his/her bands just can not produce........ Great also for tourniquets, dental dams, immobilizing glue joints while curing, and allergy free "Mummification" and bondage play..... Otherwise just proper "Piss in the wind"


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Latex free is great for learning and drilling the "single motion" or "active" shot.... Due to the fact that the brain and body naturally choreograph the ideal mechanics and timing for good, quick, active shooting, when the shooter is forced to create the speed and power that his/her bands just can not produce........ Great also for tourniquets, dental dams, immobilizing glue joints while curing, and allergy free "Mummification" and bondage play..... Otherwise just proper "Piss in the wind"


During those couple months of non-latex condom use with an allergic friend, I always knew there were other benefits to the stuff. She was an EMT that worked wood as a hobby...not sure if she would've been up for mummification though :what: I'll keep what I have as spare material in case I run out of the goodies (once they're purchased). Also use it for younger slingers that might not be able to draw TBG or comparable latex.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

The smaller the ammo the more penetration obviously, If you can get your hands on some lead BB's i'd reccomend them for penetration.

However, for the bands i'd reccomend going with good old theraband. Depending on what ammo you're using depends on the Theraband, But black or silver works with almost all ammo sizes depending on what cuts, and is cheaper than Gold.

If you'd like a idea of some pre-"calculated" setup's, Go to the hunting section and see what bands and ammo people are using.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Individual said:


> The smaller the ammo the more penetration obviously, If you can get your hands on some lead BB's i'd reccomend them for penetration.
> However, for the bands i'd reccomend going with good old theraband. Depending on what ammo you're using depends on the Theraband, But black or silver works with almost all ammo sizes depending on what cuts, and is cheaper than Gold.
> 
> If you'd like a idea of some pre-"calculated" setup's, Go to the hunting section and see what bands and ammo people are using.


Thanks, Individual. Right now my cash is going towards frame making tools. Once I spend on bands & ammo it will probably be a small sheet of TBG, tex's latex, and one hundred .44 lead.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Food for thought: You might try making band sets from chained rubber bands. #32 will work, #64 seems more popular and can be bought in many places and shouldn't break the budget. Do a search on this forum on how to make.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

No problem, One tip is if you're ordering the lead online watch out for postage. Especially with .44+, The packages tend to get real heavy


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

pgandy said:


> Food for thought: You might try making band sets from chained rubber bands. #32 will work, #64 seems more popular and can be bought in many places and shouldn't break the budget. Do a search on this forum on how to make.


Even a good old bicycle inner tube will work


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

In the '40s as a kid living in Appalachia we used naturals with automobile inner tubes. They would be hard to come by today. I had never heard of a commercial slingshot at that time. I picked up a bicycle inner tube last year out of the trash for free from a bike repair shop. It's hard to beat that price. It of course was holed which was immaterial as I wanted it to make ranger bands for my machetes. It would have worked well for a band set.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

A quick check with two Vendors we have: 5ft Theraband Gold $9.00; TBG Single 7/8" Straight Cut $6.00, Double TBG for 3/8"~7/16" Steel $9.00 .

Get the Band yourself you will also need a Rotary Cutter [45mm recomm.] and Cutting Mat - One time expense, but will last for yonks! Oh, and an Aluminium Rule [the kind used in Leadlighting - have a good back edge for cutting along!]

This way - you will also need leather for pouches 2 mm thick is plenty. Supple but not stretchy. A leather rotary hole cutter completes the "Do It Yourself" route. VERY worthwhile in my opinion. Whatever that's worth... I personally find it "part of the fun"... But that's me.. I don't get much.

DB


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

The reason you cannot penetrate the can is because you are using MARBLES! Marbles have very large surface area with little weight. With a very big, lightweight projectile, the thin walls of the can will bow inwards and "catch" the marble. I doubt you would ever penetrate a can in one shot unless you get a marble going at least 300 fps plus, maybe not even then. Get some 3/8 inch or 9.5 mm steel. That'll work. For 1/4 inch 6.35mm steel I use Theraband Blue, 1 per side, tapered from 2.2cm to 0.8cm, 26cm long. That puts them through 2 soda cans, or one side of a soup can.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> The reason you cannot penetrate the can is because you are using MARBLES! Marbles have very large surface area with little weight. With a very big, lightweight projectile, the thin walls of the can will bow inwards and "catch" the marble. I doubt you would ever penetrate a can in one shot unless you get a marble going at least 300 fps plus, maybe not even then. Get some 3/8 inch or 9.5 mm steel. That'll work. For 1/4 inch 6.35mm steel I use Theraband Blue, 1 per side, tapered from 2.2cm to 0.8cm, 26cm long. That puts them through 2 soda cans, or one side of a soup can.


Well look at that! Did a quick half-draw shot point blank before I head to work...it was mainly the ammo as I suspected


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

You failed to state what ammo you used. If it was what appears to be the hex nut resting on the can good choice. I shoot hex nuts almost exclusively as for me they are cheap and more destructive than round ball regardless of material.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

pgandy said:


> You failed to state what ammo you used. If it was what appears to be the hex nut resting on the can good choice. I shoot hex nuts almost exclusively as for me they are cheap and more destructive than round ball regardless of material.


Yup sorry about that...ammo used was the hex nut.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

DogBox said:


> A quick check with two Vendors we have: 5ft Theraband Gold $9.00; TBG Single 7/8" Straight Cut $6.00, Double TBG for 3/8"~7/16" Steel $9.00 .
> 
> Get the Band yourself you will also need a Rotary Cutter [45mm recomm.] and Cutting Mat - One time expense, but will last for yonks! Oh, and an Aluminium Rule [the kind used in Leadlighting - have a good back edge for cutting along!]
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you don't get much..

I know the non-feeling ; (


----------



## t-bear (Jan 28, 2016)

The #64s chained seem to pack a punch.


----------

